
“Dig Once” rule requiring fiber deployment is finally set to become US law - jseliger
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/03/dig-once-rule-requiring-fiber-deployment-is-finally-set-to-become-us-law/
======
hexane360
Does anyone know how these conduits will be allocated to telcos? Can multiple
networks fit in each of these?

This has the potential to be a perfect natural extension of the function of
public roads: shared infrastructure to facilitate commerce. But, unless I'm
missing something, it seems like it could just as easily end up as a subsidy
for monopolies.

